# My breeding angel pair just layed eggs



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

My blue female & daddy koi just loaded up the slate plate in their tank!!!!


----------



## fishnfvr (Dec 9, 2010)

Great news! keep us updated!


----------



## FatKid (Jun 25, 2010)

Nice! Now the fun times begin!


----------



## fishnfvr (Dec 9, 2010)

So hows the babies coming along there Clown lover? Any more photos?


----------

